
Solid Collection of Enterprise Tech Feeds - npguy
http://talll.com/enterprise/
======
rodionos
Good start, but I wonder if market research firms can produce 'solid' content
on their blogs.

Consider this article. Too fluffy, in my opinion:

    
    
      > DevOps, No Longer Just For “Unicorns”
    

[http://blogs.forrester.com/robert_stroud/17-02-24-devops_no_...](http://blogs.forrester.com/robert_stroud/17-02-24-devops_no_longer_just_for_unicorns?cm_mmc=RSS-
_-BT-_-65-_-blog_10604)

In my experience, you have to track particular analysts at these firms, some
of them are really good at technology profiling.

